# Yardian Controller Review



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey All

So I was sent a Yardian controller.. 2? years ago. At first it was pretty awesome. But over time I started noticing software bugs that prevented me from using it. If I started an on demand run it would get stuck in the process. Not sure what the cause was, but it would run fine the first zone and then somewhere between #1 and #5 it would just stop. The app would show it as watering, but no watering was happening. And you couldn't get the app to stop the run and start over, it was just stuck in that process until it thought it finished. It also would sometimes lose it's connection and need a reboot. I can't recommend unfortunately.

Anyways - I am trying the Rachio 3 this year and will at some point do a review video / update on both. But just figured I'd put a post in here in case anyone is thinking about going Yardian, I wouldn't recommend it at this time. I did wait a full season before taking it out as they pushed firmware updates to the device multiple times. Which was another concern of mine, it has a camera on the device and they pushed updates without any user intervention which left me uneasy (I have since upgraded my network to keep IoT devices firewalled from my main network)

Tim


----------

